# Getting a dremel... but which?



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

My last post pretty much sold me on getting a dremel. They just seem so much easier for maintaining nails. But which brand is the best? What kind do you guys use?

I imagine that a lot of them would be rather... loud. I feel like the noisier it is, the less likely Dex will allow it near his feet. Are there ones that are virtually silent?

Dremel makes one specifically for dogs. There are also ones at PetCo (for like, $65... eeeesh)... and of course, the PediPaws I've seen advertised on TV. Thoughts?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Personally, I LOVE my dremel. I have heard from other groomers that the Pedicure/Pedipaws don't have the power to grind thru a large dog's nails very quickly, which means the band heats up, and the nail heats up...causing an ouch and the dog to of course dislike the grinding. If you are using it on small dogs, they may be ok. I would go with a dremel though. Thats the brand name. I prefer the cordless rechargeable ones..no cord to fight with, worry about tangling up with a wiggly pet, etc. Use the fine to medium sanding bands, and get one with variable speeds. They are going to be loud. They just are. You can try it on the lower speeds, as it will be quieter, but its also going to take forever to grind thru a large dog/strong nail on the low speeds. I always use mine all the way up on highest speed. It literally takes a second per nail that way.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I just got mine from Wal-Mart out of the hardware section. It works just as well as the ones made for pets.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

I got my dremel from Wal-Mart too. It has a high and low setting, it's cordless and rechargeable. And it's not very loud at all. I think I paid about $20 for it and it works great. I prefer to use the low setting on both of mine, it takes a little longer on my golden, but it still gets the job done. He tolerates it so much better than the nail clippers.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't think brand matters unless you are a professional groomer using the tool all day long. I bought my no-name grinder at a tool outlet store and it works just fine. Most grinders have 1/4" or 1/2" collets. You need to know which yours has when it comes time to replace the sanding drum.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a corded dremel...and I love it; I don't really find the cord to be much of an issue, but I have an extra lead on the arm of my table that keeps the dog from spinning around, or backing off the table, so that might make a difference too. I would prefer a cordless, but I burned one out already, so I'm gonna test out the longevity of the corded....Lol  

Some dogs I do still trim 'normally' with traditional nail trimmmers, though, and then do a quick dremel over them to tidy them up, but this is mainly on really testy dogs who don't care for the sound that I don't want to stress out too much by forcing the dremel on them, and I have a few clients who can't stand the 'tickly' feeling that it must send up their paws...so these I also trim normally. I rarely ever nick quicks though.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I have an Oster Pet Dremel that is very noisy, makes the pets nervous. So bought a cordless Dremel 4.8V at Target and it is very quiet. It is in the small electrical dept NOT the pet dept. I'm sure it is similar to the one the previous posters purchased at WalMart, cause it was the same price $20. They have several sizes. 

I'm very happy with the Dremel and the dogs are too. Although I don't do the nails on my own, I have my DH hold the dog while I Dremel.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have had the same cordless dremel for almost 5 years now, and I love it. It holds a charge for at least 3 days worth of dremeling and recharges very fast. It is not the tiny one, but the one that goes up to speed 10, and I mostly use it around 8-10. Another nice thing about the cordless ones is if you do catch some hair in it, it stops. The corded ones will rip the hair out before you can turn it off. I think I paid $50 for it at Lowe's, but I bought the case and a bunch of attachements with it..I really liked the stone it came with, but can't find the exact replacement stone..the others are small ones..


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Patt said:


> So bought a cordless Dremel 4.8V at Target and it is very quiet. It is in the small electrical dept NOT the pet dept. I'm sure it is similar to the one the previous posters purchased at WalMart, cause it was the same price $20. They have several sizes.


That's exactly what I have. I think it's great.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, so I purchased a small, cordless Dremel for $20 at Walmart. I personally liked it, but Dexter did not. He didn't like the vibration on his nail. After I let him inspect the Dremel (turned off) I had him present his paw, which he's good about. I gently touched it to his nail, and he was quite upset. He bolted and hid in his crate, where he sat and cried. I did not hurt him, I'm sure of that... he is such a baby. 

Oddly enough though, after attempting the Dremel, he actually let us clip his nails with the old nail cutter. I guess he chose what was, in his opinion, the lesser of two evils. Haha 

Anywho, I'll keep working on it. Thanks for the input, regardless of whether I end up keeping the Dremel!


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

He'll get used to it. 

I had a bitch who until the day she died hollered and squalled during her nail grinding sessions. She got to where she tolerated it, but still made noise. We just got to where we ignored her and did it anyway.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I found the petipaws at Walgreens. It is very quiet and I like the hair guard. I am not sure if it will work or not because I haven't tried it yet. If it isn't strong enough, I am hoping that I can buy a cordless and put the hair protector on it.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Poor Dex, but yeah just give it time and keep at it and remember to reward for good behavior. Pandora and the others got used to it after a short period of time. The first time or two is always the worst. 

I also would turn it on and then give Pandora some cut up natural balance roll which is her favorite treat. So she started to pick up on the dremel meaning a nice food reward to go with it.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

What I've done with some trouble dogs is to stop after ONE nail, give them a cookie, and then continue on rewarding after every nail. Then gradually do it after every foot, then fade it out.


----------

